# Ross in, Singleton out, and Ewing waived



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.sgvtribune.com/sports/ci_6257516



> The Clippers picked up the option for defensive stopper Quinton Ross, who will make $826,000 this season. This will be Ross' fourth NBA season, after going undrafted out Southern Methodist in 2003. The Clippers also have the option on forward James Singleton, but have not picked it up and will allow him to be an unrestricted free agent.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

Terrible terrible terrible. Singleton is better than thornton, costs what half as much? 1/3 as much? Wherever singleton ends up next year im really going to root for him. 

at the very LEAST why not at least trade singleton for lucas as was rumored. Wow. This really has been a bad day.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

singleton's gonna be a star like jermain o'...except we'll watch from afar...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

how can you justify letting singleton walk...he's undrafted and get's a double double in his first two games as a pro. he was even a early selection for R.O.Y.... i love q ross as much as the next, but ****, singleton is the ****...oh, and J.J. was a good pick in the 2nd. on clipper blog.com (where they don't b**** and complain)the "moderator" remembers J.J. as an 11-year old kid, and he was good back then...you guy's should be more optimistic and open minded...the clips did good for a change...they get a resounding A in my book...biachezzzzzzzzzzzzz...vada


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Damn Vada, what did you do slam a 4-pack of Red Bull this morning? LOL. I feel you on Singleton, but that's just the way it goes sometimes. He'll move on to another team and probably be better off in the long run. I love Jordan's game personally, I pay attention to a lot of the smaller schools out there (the MAAC especially) on the college basketball map and was exceedingly impressed with him every time I saw Marist play. Completely agree with you - they get a resounding A from me as well.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Stop making new threads.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

Damn...what is up with that? How can we let Singleton leave?? The ones that got to go is A. William and Paul Davis. 
Watch...the Warrior or the Suns might sign Singleton and he will become Matrix II.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

well im not AS optimistic as you guys are, but in the right situation i predict singleton goes for at least 8 and 5 this year. lets see.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

Picking up Singleton seemed like a steal for us... the guy definitely showed he could have done well for us but he seldom played significant minutes. It's a shame we're letting him go and I hope he does well for whichever team he plays for next season.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*



yamaneko said:


> well im not AS optimistic as you guys are, but in the right situation i predict singleton goes for at least 8 and 5 this year. lets see.


In the right situation (Golden State or Phoenix or whoever plays high tempo basketball) he can be very good. His rebounding & energy will take him far if he gets the opprotunity. Someone like Don Nelson will definitely experiment with him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

I hope Phx or G State picks him so he can torture Dumbleavy for not playing him.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Ross in and Singleton out*

no, he's going to the lakers so he and turiaf can energy us to death...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i promise i won't make any new threads like you guy's can. damn, digital slavery...yaw some sick f***S...vada


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



MR. VADA said:


> stop typing like a b****...vada


Are u talking to me? If you are now I understand why everyone hates you on this board.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

sorry Da Franchise that was directed to laidout (what i'd do to his a** if we met...)
i respect your posts, you've never offended me...i'm gonna try to keep it strictly basketball from here on. just respect my right to type and voice my opinion...the only person i have a prob with is laidout cause he likes to insult other peoples intelligence...vada


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



MR. VADA said:


> sorry Da Franchise that was directed to laidout (what i'd do to his a** if we met...)
> i respect your posts, you've never offended me...i'm gonna try to keep it strictly basketball from here on. just respect my right to type and voice my opinion...the only person i have a prob with is laidout cause he likes to insult other peoples intelligence...vada


Yeah, i'm a smartass, don't cry, just deal with it. (if n0t ill kik ur azz irl)<--- :lol: 

I only remember saying "ur stupid too" while mocking your own words, but if you just stick to basketball & think before you write and we can be BFF!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



MR. VADA said:


> sorry Da Franchise that was directed to laidout (what i'd do to his a** if we met...)
> i respect your posts, you've never offended me...i'm gonna try to keep it strictly basketball from here on. just respect my right to type and voice my opinion...the only person i have a prob with is laidout cause he likes to insult other peoples intelligence...vada


Ok cool..No worries


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/ewing_singleton_070629.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today waived guard Daniel Ewing and declined to exercise the third-year contract option on forward James Singleton, it was announced by Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Bye bye Ewing, Hello Jordan!

Who is up next? A. William and Paul Davis?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Daniel Ewing can't play in the NBA, what makes them think Jared Jordan can? Will Conroy better be on the roster.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jordan can play, so can Conroy. I really hope Will makes the opening day roster next year because I think he has what it takes to be a solid NBA back-up.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> If Daniel Ewing can't play in the NBA, what makes them think Jared Jordan can? Will Conroy better be on the roster.


Ewing isn't, and never was a PG (even at Duke he played SG mostly)... I thought he showed the potential to be a decent scorer and defender, but Ross is a good defender (at 1,2 or 3) and is the most reliable mid-range shooter (on the catch, which was his go-to "move") on the team after EB (once he got healthy) and maybe Cassell (when his legs are working he's better IMO).

Jared Jordan is as pure a PG as there is, and he has a great mind and feel. On the flip side, he's in the bottom 5% athletically (maybe worse) and isn't a good shooter (not a terrible shooter, just not good). I hated Andre Miller with his capacity and hype when he was a Clipper, but I think Jordan can develop into a poor-man's version, albeit as a humble young guy not looking for the 50 mil payday the next year. If he shows that he can make a shot when he isn't double-teamed, he'll be a nice career back-up...

Personally, I'm holding out for Jamont Gordon or Darren Collison next year (both should go near the #10 to #18 range where the Clipps are likely to have one or two picks). Collison has the physical limitations, and Gordon is exactly the opposite... And I of course wouldn't send back Rose or Gordon.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so its down to conroy/diaz/jordan for the last PG spot on the team.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

i think conroy's gone too he can't score, and diaz is like a younger iverson...vada


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Dumblevy Is A Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



MR. VADA said:


> sorry Da Franchise that was directed to laidout *(what i'd do to his a** if we met...*)
> i respect your posts, you've never offended me...i'm gonna try to keep it strictly basketball from here on. just respect my right to type and voice my opinion...the only person i have a prob with is laidout cause he likes to insult other peoples intelligence...vada


wtf? Who is this clown? Go back to the Lakers board, kid.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> so its down to conroy/diaz/jordan for the last PG spot on the team.


Baylor will get another experienced PG before the beginning of the season, most likely Jason Hart, so the cupboard isn't bare by any means. Diaz has all but made the team, even though I expect him to play more of SG than PG, and I wouldn't be suprised if 2 of those 3 players you mentioned made the team. Hopefully we can get an extra roster spot and pardon for Shaun Livingston, but I think we'll end up keeping Diaz and Jordan while Anaheim makes Conroy it's 1st Round pick in the NBDL Draft, but I can also easily see Jordan stashed somewhere in Europe until he gets more experience.


----------

